
Show HN: CadenceBot – Help your team move faster by organizing code reviews - amackera
https://cadencebot.com
======
amackera
Hey HN!

This is our first public release. We're looking for any feedback y'all might
have. This is just the first step in the sequence of automating all of those
annoying things that software developers deal with every day.

We'll be listening to this HN thread, but if you want to get further involved
head on over to [https://cadencebot.com/beta-
feedback](https://cadencebot.com/beta-feedback) and chat with us directly!

Thanks!

------
bsanders
Nifty. Just signed up. This looks like it's really going to help. And free
during beta? #nobrainer Thanks!

------
kentf
Very cool. Does this work for open-source too?

~~~
amackera
Absolutely! Open source or closed source :)

